# G+ and G3 tips



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Post them if you've got them.Links to articles,etc.

Peace

Mike


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Posting this from the other thread I replied to:



I seem to have good results switching the G to the G3 chassis with the medium stiff ones.I guess the stock G+ would be considered stiff.
Check your tire heights too.I like my G3s to leave a fine silver line on the magnets.Then it will break in nice,and drive really well.

Play with the gears too.I havent found a good rule of thumb with them tho.A combo that works on one G3 might no work so well on another car set up exactly the same.

And always watch your end bell when you reinstall.You can knock the motor brushes out of time if you're not careful.

Make sure you have good contact where the end bell contacts meet the shoe hangers.
Its only legal at my track,but I solder them for the best performance.
Giving them both a little sanding and bending out that contact on the endbell works too.
And if you have hemos or small needle nose,you can bend that little tab over itself for REALLY good contact.That one is almost as good as the dot of solder.

ANd then the front ends,and the motor bushings and on and on.

There's more stuff,I'll share more if you like.And maybe some of the other guys out there will chime in as well.

Mike


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

G
G+
SG+
G3

Are those (4) different chassis types?  

And is the G-Jet one of the above?


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

The first three are the same as Tomy Super G+, Just shortened nicknames. The G3 is from BSRT and based on the Tomy chassis but reinforced and has provisions for a taller traction magnet on each side. They also have an enclosed guide pin mount (Tomy chassis are notorious for splitting there) and pre drilled holes for lexan body mounting tubes. The G-jet is again based on the Super G+ chassis but uses a different armature and has brass weights instead of traction magnets.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Mayhem. I wasn't sure if those first 3 were different generations of the G, or all abreviations of the same car.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have to correct, G+ cars are their own cars and the follow up to the magna-tractions. People do call the Super G+ and G3 cars G cars from time to time. There is also now the G3-R chassis, which is an improvement but does require new traction magnets as well as a newly designed timing bracket.

Mayhem is also correct about the G-Jet, it is a short wheel base only G3 chassis with a 9 ohm arm and a brass weight in the front end and brass weights in the rear instead of traction magnets. You can go heavy or light with the weights in both front and back.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

You are Correct Marty. I was just hoping to save some possible confusion by ommitting the mention of those chassis. AFX actually called theirs "G-Plus" and even made a "Super G-Plus" with orange painted magnets (stronger) and orange gears. Good luck finding those though. They fetch good money on ebay when they show up.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Crud. I was hoping something would be easy with all these car types.

Twenty six letters in the english alphabet - why do we needs so many G's?


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> Crud. I was hoping something would be easy with all these car types.
> 
> Twenty six letters in the english alphabet - why do we needs so many G's?


I see the *g*ravity of your dilema.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry to throw a wrench in there 

Get yourself a G-Jet or 4, you won't be disappointed....


----------

